# African Dwarf Frog Very Sick



## shavon (Feb 3, 2007)

I was cleaning my tank and notice that my small frog was laying upside down on th ebottom of the tank. He usually doesn't like my hands too much but today he actually let me hold him. He keeps turning over onto his back. It's like he can't stay upright. He just laid in my hand at the top of the tank. I was trying to help him stay up to breathe. He seems to be having trouble swimming. I don't know what to do. He doesn't have any signs of illness other than what I mentioned. Please help!


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

pictures will help, i think the betta attacked him


----------



## shavon (Feb 3, 2007)

The betta is real mellow towards the frogs. The synodontis has become aggressive. He attacks everyone. I have moved him back to the larger tank. He didn't bother anyone when in there. The frogs were both dead this morning when I got up.


----------



## lioness501 (Jan 9, 2007)

sorry t hear about ur frogs


----------



## jandpgault (Feb 22, 2007)

*Frogs diet...*

I know that you have already lost your frogs, but how was their diet? I was told that frogs do not always get much of the flake food by the time it reaches them. So one person suggested that I feed my frogs frozen bloodworms every other day. My frogs love them and so do the other fish. The good thing about the bloodworms is the cubes sink, so I'll drop a cube right by my frogs, so they get first dibs on the worms, then when they are full, they swim off and the fish get their fill of them. Anyway, I thought this may be helpful in case you decide to add anymore frogs.


----------

